# look for a new job and IVF



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
After just over 4 years of trying to conceive all my paperwork has become ready to start IVF.  I have been doing other treatments for the past few years and just had my last attempt at IUI a couple of months ago.    My period is about to arrive and now I need to decide if to do it this cycle.  My problem among many, is that I am a teacher and just handed in my notice!  You had to give a terms notice (at my school) so decided to do it and get a job in the next few weeks it is at a private school so slightly different rules.  I have only been there since September and the role and hours haven’t been for me and they haven’t been very understanding about my treatment.  I am currently looking for a new job to start in September.    My main worry this cycle is that if it work (which would be amazing  after all this time)  I would be pregnant either for interviews (all be it very early) and for September.  Should I not worry and go for it?  I know I could wait till the summer but I have very poor and very irregular periods so they don’t always turn up! 
Any advice would be helpful.  My husband says i am putting money and my career before potential pregnancy.  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello,
apply for a new job and wonder about the if's and but's when needed. 
I changed jobs while awaiting IVF treatment, I did worry about being potentially pregnant when I started but here I am a year on in  my new post and still not pregnant. My original cycle was cancelled and when I did go through IVF, I had nothing suitable to transfer. 
Oh and I am a teacher too.
Alice x


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

I am a teacher too! My school has been very supportive over my 2 rounds of IVF but due to the situation at work I was to be made redundant so I decided to take voluntary and worry about it all in September. 
I'm due to do round 3 in June so fx I too will be pregnant whilst job hunting and trying to keep a roof over our heads as I am the breadwinner.  I have decided to look at it in that making the decision I have reduces my stress during treatment of the not knowing, worrying about time off work etc now I can relax during that time and will be doing supply from October until hopefully I go on maternity! X


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello!
As another fellow teacher I know only too well how hard it is to get home/school balance especially when trying to squeeze fertility treatment into mix too. Don't unfortunately think any full time teaching job can work alongside treatment if you want to feel you can give it best shot.
After 4 years of tx I ressigned and did supply teaching to maximise our chances. The difference in work load and stress levels was unbelievable. Still took a few more years to get our miracle - and had actually started a new permanent job by then - but stepping out and knowing I'd done all I could helped immensely.

With regard to getting a new job. Most teaching jobs for September will be advertised between now and end of May. In state schools in England teachers have to hand their notice in by end of May if wish to leave end August.

Even if you start IVf following this period you most likely won't start DR meds until day 21, then it's those for about 2 weeks, followed by stims for 2 weeks. Hence even if your period came tomorrow your egg collection won't be until early-mid June. You therefore don't need to worry at all about interviews and concealing fact your pg as you won't know that until nearly end of June. Only complication I can see is that your interviews may clash with treatment days. As you never know exact dates for scans etc until day or so before you may end up feeling anxious about interviews/treatment at similar time.

If however you do decide to go for it this cycle - and the overall sentiment coming through your post is that is what you actually want to do - and you are successful your due date will be Feb. If you've started new job then you can do a full term and possibly even up until the half term holiday of second one. Staff can get pg at any time (if they're lucky enough to to be part of this crazy infertility world) so I'm sure you won't be first to take maternity leave within year of starting job.

From the tone of your post I think you want to start IVF  as soon as possible but you've slightly cold feet. I've had 6 cycles of IVf and on almost every one of them I had a wobble just as AF due and it was time to say "book me in" to my clinic. Something would suddenly worry me about the timing. My DH would remind me I'm always the same and generally I'd nervously start the cycle. Once first week out way then I'd forget my worries and start feeling hopeful and excited. By time I was on DR drugs I probably had no idea why I worried in first place!

Hope you can make decision that feels right for you and wishing you a very happy outcome


----------

